# grizzly backhoe att.



## tnfarmer (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm new to this forum and what i'm looking for is a parts dealer for a grizzly backhoe 3 pt attchment . I can't find anything no the net , I bought this attchment to use behind my 4020 and the top bearing was missing and need a supplier for that bearing. I can problaly find it at napa or dixie bearing but would be alot easier to find a dealer.I don't know what happened or who bought this company. the address is for jacksonville il. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I can't find any info on the company either. I would go to a local bearing store and match one up. 

Andy


----------

